# axa home banking



## bolox (22 Mars 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Alors voila je viens de switcher sur un tout bo macbook, mais visiblement je n'arrive pas à me connecter sur mon home banking de chez AXA
http://www.axa.be/hb/fr/home.html

Est-ce un problème du à safari???

Est-ce qu'il y a des clients AXA banque dans l'assistance??

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## twinworld (22 Mars 2008)

J'ai essayé de démarrer le homebanking depuis Firefox et depuis Camino, mais rien ne se passe non plus. Vous avez vu qu'il y a un numéro de téléphone sur la page que vous avez mise en lien ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2008)

Coucou
Fin de l'énigme
windows only
c'est écrit là
http://www.axa.be/hb/fr/pc_requirements.html

----
et d'ailleurs c'est étonant car 
selon une recherche rapide sur le web 
AVANT 2003 c'était compatible Mac
il y a d'ailleurs une vieille bidouillerie indiquéee là
http://www.intermactivity.be/forum/archive/index.php/t-70908.html

la solution 
passer par windows sur le mac


----------



## Poutchi (22 Mars 2008)

La solution: ouvre un compte chez ING


----------



## bolox (22 Mars 2008)

Mais kel bande de --- chez axa grrrrrrr

je vais changer de banque, pas question de retourner sur windaube

merci qd même pour vos réponses


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2008)

vois ca AUTREMENT
tu contactes Axa bank
tu leur dis , je vais vous faire gagner des millions et je prends 1%
Eux 
Bien Monsieur : vous voulez du champagne , du caviar?
( demande pas biere frites c'est pas le moment)

eux : Et comment?
toi : En intégrant les  macusers (  éduqués , *fidèles* tout ca )


Eux ( hautains)
Ah ca? mais on y a pensé , trop galère et windows est SI sûr, Môssieur est un artiste , il ne sait pas...

toi le Môssieur est un CLIENT qui VOUS fait vivre 
ou plutôt
qui vous FAISAIT vivre

Et tu te leves


----------



## bolox (22 Mars 2008)

lol

nan mais sérieux il n'y a pas une solution avec safari??

Ou installer IE SUR MAC ????

je sais pas je suis macuser que depuis hier 

sinon pour le reste mac c'est le pied


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2008)

t'es tétu

ca ne marche que sous windows
la solution est de passer par windows 
et sur TON mac tu peux installer windows, c'est même prévu pour ce genre de cas : incompatibilité OS X ou pas envie de repayer un logiciel par exemple


----------



## bolox (22 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> t'es tétu
> 
> ca ne marche que sous windows
> la solution est de passer par windows
> et sur TON mac tu peux installer windows, c'est même prévu pour ce genre de cas : incompatibilité OS X ou pas envie de repayer un logiciel par exemple



oui je rale sur ma banque la lol

installer windaub sur mon mac et me retaper les anti vrus et cie rien que pour les bo yeux d'axa banque grrrrrr

mardi je vais passer un coup de tel à ma banque pour voir ce que ça raconte, mais j'avoue que ça me gonfle qu'un banque n'est même pas foutue d'accepter fire fox par exemple 

je trouve ça débile


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2008)

Oh si tu pestes à chaque débilité que tu croises tu vas t'en faire ( des... biles ...)
hihi

En face je sens 
Vous etes le 10 e de la journée
c'est quoi OSX?


----------



## bolox (24 Mars 2008)

Hello tout le monde

peut-être une solution par ici

http://www.kronenberg.org/ies4osx/


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2008)

hmm
A mon avis ca ne suffira pas 
(mais teste) 

Pourquoi?
ca c'est pour "avoir Explorer version windows" sans installer windows

( mon reflexe etant de dire et alors ? )

car à mon avis le souci c'est... après.
Phase  gestion du compte perso 

le site a certainement des process de securité pour WINDOWS
( l'OS )
des certificats windows , des exe ou que sais je

Et le fait de passer par un navigateur " simulant windows" ne changera pas le reste qui a vraiment besoin de l'OS windows

teste et dis


----------



## rizoto (24 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> hmm
> A mon avis ca ne suffira pas
> (mais teste)
> 
> ...



peut être que c'est tellement mal foutu que ça fonctionnera ...

et puis comme tu l'as dis, il peut toujours essayer


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2008)

ce qui est marrant c'est que bolox a déjà la solution 
passer par windows sur son mac 
oui on sait galère , mais ta banque te le dit : PC sous windows , alors mets ton mac en mode PC sous windows et basta

bon , maintenant je te propose ceci :
comparer
-le nombre d'heures ou jours , semaines  que tu passeras à chercher tester une solution sous OSX ( qui à 98% ne marchera pas)
et
- le nombre de minutes  à installer windows + antivirus  sur ton mac


----------



## bolox (24 Mars 2008)

hello

bah je vais tester le truc que j'ai posté ci-dessus

axa c'est un système de web banking avec une espèce de calculette donc pas de exe et cie

je pense que ça devrai marcher, (je suis d'un naturel optimiste lol ) je test et je vous tiens au jus

@ plouche


----------



## bolox (24 Mars 2008)

Bah voila ça marche nickel 

problème résolu !!!!


youpiiiie et bon lundi de pâque à tt le monde


----------



## twinworld (24 Mars 2008)

tiens, on devrait le tester pour aller sur les pages Eurosport et voir les vidéos... bon je sais, c'est pas indispensable, mais c'est la seule page dont je me souviens à l'instant et où je sais qu'il est nécessaire d'avoir IE sur Windows pour utiliser certaines fonctionnalités.


----------

